# Testing my photography skills!



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going out to take some pics to see what you guys think of my photography. lol. All advice and comments welcome. I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I took these pics of Theo and Kerra today. They are very SIMPLE and AMETUER! lol. Feel free to critique and comment. 

I love my boys brown eyes! (his foot was tangled I just noticed)  









She always gets her lip stuck on her teeth! But its been worse. :lol: 









He found out what my command "jump: means. 









Huge smile and a long tongue!  









( HAD TO STOP UPLOADING WITH HF WOULDN'T LET ME :? i WENT ON TO PHOTOBUCKET SIZES MAY DIFFER)

You know what this is taking too long!!! I will post the rest later. Thanks...


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Great shots! As an artist and novice photographer myself, I will take liberty to mention several points to help out new photographers that have really helpd me...

Especially with animals..get on their level. As a matter of fact, it is often more interesting to photograph from many levels, at eye level is recommended..but going below the animal's eye level makes them appear larger, giving the appearance of importance/ strength, while photographing from above can do the opposite.

With most portrait photography person or animal...fill up the lens with as much of your subject as possible. Backgrounds are nice but usually not as nice as your subject!

A single lens reflex camera (with interchangeable lens) is great for blurring out everything but your subject, but most of us own point and shoots. Good thing is many have "MODES." Use them! For example, taking a pic of your horse's muzzle, use protraiture mode(which will tend to blur out everything but your subject), or if you aer photographing a horse in motion use action mode (which will cature faster mevement without as much blur).

And my fave!!! Don't always center your subject! There is a rule called "the rule of thirds" where you put your subject in the top third, bottom third, right third, or left third of your shot as opposed to the middle. Makes a more interesting shot.

And remember there is ALWAYs an exception to every rule!

Happy shooting!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hehe u have great photoes, my daughter is only starting out too, here are a few she took the other night, any critiqism would be cool


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol. THANKS A BUNCH! I liked the big close up of Theo. I switched modes for the Action Photos but they were too dark so I just used the Auto mode. With the pic of Kerra I was at an angle above her. I tried some shots below as well. 

I will take pics of flowers and such as soon as we get them! lol. Weather is up and down here. Grrr. :roll:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope these pics aren't too big. They are off of Photobucket:

I tossed a ball to him. He can jump so high. He will jump vertically and be about four feet off the ground!









"I gotz me ball! Rargh!"









"_Theo's so dumb, chasing after a little ball. Disgusting..."_









Shadaw Play: me and Theo (i was wearing jammies I look all puffy!)









Shadow Play: me and Theo again.









Kerra standing on the doghouse aka Boxer Thrown.









"I'm hoooome! Did ya miss me?!"


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry, can't see 'em.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking good so far  I got a digi camera for my birthday and Misty hasnt seen the back of it :lol: :roll: I have like 500 pics of her or something :shock: 
Try some odd angle shots, they turn out quite cool...










 sorry I have gone a tad overboard


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> I hope these pics aren't too big. They are off of Photobucket:
> 
> I tossed a ball to him. He can jump so high. He will jump vertically and be about four feet off the ground!
> 
> ...


Sorry bout that guys. I moved the photos to a new file so the url's changed. hope you like!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Looking good so far  I got a digi camera for my birthday and Misty hasnt seen the back of it :lol: :roll: I have like 500 pics of her or something :shock:
> Try some odd angle shots, they turn out quite cool...
> 
> 
> ...


I love that shot of him from right in front of him but from the ground where you are looking up at him and his ears are forward. So cute.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Wonderful pictures everyone!!

Here is one of my favourite pictures of Prince.










Everything seemed to be in the right place.

Keri


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks My2Geldings  I just sit on the floor with the camera somethimes :lol: probably not such a safe thing to do  lol  Misty is so used to the camera now, i put it on my stable door once, and left it on film mode, Misty was stood still for 5 minutes like


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hehe too cute  Awesome photoes


----------

